# nervous about going to a concert?



## thisishowidissapear (Jan 16, 2011)

i'm going to a concert next month and i feel really nervous about it. i feel like i'd rather not go, but it's my favorite band ever so i know i'd regret it and i already have tickets etc. i'm going with my friend & my mum, but the thing is my friend doesn't like them as much as i do and i'm worried she won't enjoy it and it'll be awkward :| the venue's really big and we're sitting... any advice? sorry if this is a bit long :roll


----------



## oreily85 (Dec 5, 2010)

Do you know what, thats your friends problem if she doesnt have a great time. Since its your favourite band, make sure you sing along and a concert is the place where nobody will be watching *you* as they are fixed on the stage. 

Is it your first concert? Youll love it, seriously.

Maybe get your Mum to sit in the middle so youre not constantly wondering what your friend is doing?

Have a great time!


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't think you should have your mom sit in the middle, that'd be really awkward for her. No need to worry if your friend doesn't like them as much as you, most bands sound much better live than on iPod headphones. There are a lot of bands who I can't stand listening to at home but have very much enjoyed their live performances.

Dance, sing, become one with the music. Seriously.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Trust me, I felt the same at first. In the end I was headbanging and yelling my lungs out. The biggest thing to remember is that the people there really don't care about you. You're all there to see the same band, so enjoy it!


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

get nice and drunk thats what i always do:boogie


----------



## thisishowidissapear (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks for the advice everyone  the concert's in 2 weeks now and i still feel really nervous about it, but i'm trying to just think positive :lol


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm only nervous when I'm at the line getting ready to get inside the venue. After that, I'm ready to rock once I'm at my seating section. When it's over with I get depress though because I want more. :no

I've been to concerts with friends, strangers(online ticket sharer) and alone. I always experienced the same things as I described, nervous at first but once the music starts it doesn't matter anymore I'm excited to enjoy to show.


----------

